

Why to Move to a New Place: It Slows Down Time - InfinityX0
http://ben.casnocha.com/2011/05/why-to-move-to-a-new-place-it-slows-down-time.html

======
auganov
Works for a short while I guess, but for some people moving becomes a routine
too at some point.

I think the essence here is that generally speaking we can slow time down by
constantly doing new things. But I still wouldn't be 100% sure it has that
effect on me.

It is true for me that completely routine tasks tend to make time go the
fastest, but as to what makes it stall the most I'm not sure. When I'm
completely entertained by something it seems to go fast too. Complete boredom
makes it slow down, but boredom is not too desirable either. Something that
requires effort but is entertaining at the same time would seem slower than
complete entertaiment but faster than total boredom.

So in the end I think there is no hack, no magical way of increasing the
utility/"speed of time" rate.

